# Emerald Ash Borer devastates Cowan campground



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I always see a lot of fishermen in the Cowan Lake campground, so I suppose it's OK to post this here, rather than in the Camp Fire forum (where I almost never visit).
For any of you who don't already know, the state is removing dead/dying ash trees from the Cowan campground, and the place literally looks like it's been hit by a tornado. It really is a shame. Cowan was a great place to camp because of all the shaded sites available. It's going to be many years until the trees mature back to the state they were in. I haven't looked into whether or not the campground will be open this year, but I think it may be in question. They are letting people go through there, and I imagine the campground ramp will still be reinstalled and usable. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news if this was a favorite spot of yours.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man....That sucks bad


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Same thing happened up in Portage Lakes Campground. Was awesome and even had the best secluded site ever. Stayed at the grouns several times but never that site. Now it's just a wide open Sunny sad campground.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably from people bringing fire wood


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I read somewhere that Ohio's forest consist of 60% ash trees, so this is just the tip of the iceburg, can You imagine what our state will look like after the bore takes its toll!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

what a shame..i grew up camping there


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nasty little critters. What a shame all those nice trees.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Funny thing about the ash borer it only kills the mature tree,But the root system stays alive and will send out suckers.That will grow large.Then they get attacked and it starts all over.Hopefully someone can come up with a solution to the little buggers.
Theys spossed to be some kind of blight or bug that attacks Maples on the way also.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> Probably from people bringing fire wood


Yea, IGb, that's probably it. It always is more expensive to buy firewood at the campground, or at least nearby, so many people won't follow the rules to burn only local wood. We always bit the bullet and followed the rules, hoping this would never happen. A few bad apples...


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> I read somewhere that Ohio's forest consist of 60% ash trees, so this is just the tip of the iceburg, can You imagine what our state will look like after the bore takes its toll!


OMG, I did not know that. I hope it doesn't get too bad. I used to fish Watts Barr in Tennessee quite a bit. All of a sudden some blight (pine beetle?) hit the trees down there, and within just a few years the trees were all dead and falling down. Some hills looked like they belonged around Mt. St. Helens. Hate to see that here.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bbsoup said:


> Yea, IGb, that's probably it. It always is more expensive to buy firewood at the campground, or at least nearby, so many people won't follow the rules to burn only local wood. We always bit the bullet and followed the rules, hoping this would never happen. A few bad apples...



Bb..it's not just people that caused this..transporting wood IS pert of the problem..but the emerald ash borer is a flying insect also..it was originally discovered in toledo(I think) in '02 or '03 ...it spread through most all of ohio in just a few years


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> Bb..it's not just people that caused this..transporting wood IS pert of the problem..but the emerald ash borer is a flying insect also..it was originally discovered in toledo(I think) in '02 or '03 ...it spread through most all of ohio in just a few years


Holy Toledo, 9L, maybe this is a problem that can only be solved by a bat(man). Seriously, though, thanks, I did not know that. Bad news.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, thanks for posting this. I really enjoy Cowan lake and the campgrounds. It was sad to see so much destruction in those photos.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The hope is that the exceedingly cold winter may have killed off the ash borer in many areas. We can only hope.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

This weather won't put a dent in them. They came from china and live in regions with colder weather than we ever get. You can kiss mature ash trees goodby. In a few years there won't be any mature ash in the midwest. The only thing that will slow them is if some natural predator or disease appears. Just like the Jap. beetle and Gypsy moth. People hauling firewood may have sped up the process but the end result was and is inevitable. The bug was in the Windsor/Detroit area for six or eight years before anyone even realized it.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

9Left said:


> Bb..it's not just people that caused this..transporting wood IS pert of the problem..but the emerald ash borer is a flying insect also..it was originally discovered in toledo(I think) in '02 or '03 ...it spread through most all of ohio in just a few years


One could argue that the transportation of wood is what brought them here in the first place


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

IGbullshark said:


> One could argue that the transportation of wood is what brought them here in the first place


Thats true since its guessed they came in on shipping pallets


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

IGbullshark said:


> One could argue that the transportation of wood is what brought them here in the first place


Um, yeah...Wood and wood products from China and parts east...


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

The next invasive species they are on the lookout for is the Asian long horned beetle, it affects 50+ species including maples. Luckily it is much bigger and much less mobile than EAB so its spread has not been as quick. It has been found east of Cincinnati, I think maybe bethel?, but last I knew they had it pretty well quarantined but if those things were to spread our forests could be decimated


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Selfishly, this is good for me as someone who has started a specialty shade tree nursery. Unfortunately the whole "moving fire wood bugs me" campaign is/was entirely to little and way to late. Every ash tree in ohio (untreated) will be dead in the next 5 years. More than likely if you have one in your yard its dying already. If you have small D shaped holes then say good bye. If you really want to be scared, then look out for the Asian long horned beetle. Its next, and it makes the emerald ash borer look like a hand saw compared to a chain saw........hope i'm wrong.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Ouch

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

wow that sucks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

longhaulpointer said:


> Selfishly, this is good for me as someone who has started a specialty shade tree nursery. Unfortunately the whole "moving fire wood bugs me" campaign is/was entirely to little and way to late. Every ash tree in ohio (untreated) will be dead in the next 5 years. More than likely if you have one in your yard its dying already. If you have small D shaped holes then say good bye. If you really want to be scared, then look out for the Asian long horned beetle. Its next, and it makes the emerald ash borer look like a hand saw compared to a chain saw........hope i'm wrong.


Wouldn't the Asian long horned beetle hurt your trees also?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow that does stink - You wonder after the emerald ash whats next. I did see where some of the colder states like minisota are saying that the harsh winter killed most of the beetle there. Good new for them but it did not kill many here in Columbus.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Snyd said:


> Wow that does stink - You wonder after the emerald ash whats next. I did see where some of the colder states like minisota are saying that the harsh winter killed most of the beetle there. Good new for them but it did not kill many here in Columbus.


What the heck, did you go out and do a beetle census? Lol

Our ash trees are just fine, but I do watch them. I haven't seen any dying ash trees around our part of the woods. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

backlashed said:


> What the heck, did you go out and do a beetle census? Lol
> 
> Our ash trees are just fine, but I do watch them. I haven't seen any dying ash trees around our part of the woods.
> 
> ...


not sure where you live in sw ohio but your ash trees are most likely already affected. Like i said before look for a small D shaped hole roughly the size of an eraser head. The odds are that every ash tree in ohio that hasn't been treated will be dead in the next 5 years. Some that are treated will survive in islands where they are infested and the ash borers move on.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Wouldn't the Asian long horned beetle hurt your trees also?


yes, they kill most every hardwood species in ohio. real bad, google search them in ohio. In the few places that they have been reported, the state comes in and takes down EVERY tree in a particular radius. Seriously, i hope these don't come into ohio.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

As I posted before the Asian longhorned beetles are already in Ohio, they were found east of Cincinnati but they were isolated in one area or at least that's the only place they were found. This was over a year ago. I heard about it while I was in the horticulture program at UC. I'm not sure what the current status is.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

backlashed said:


> What the heck, did you go out and do a beetle census? Lol
> 
> Our ash trees are just fine, but I do watch them. I haven't seen any dying ash trees around our part of the woods.
> 
> ...


Backlashed..these are flying pests..and they've spread over several states in a few years...your ash trees may look ok now...but ther is no stopping this beetle..it's gonna happen sooner or later..these bugs WILL take a bite outta yer ash!.... No pun intended


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

what happens to the trees that are cut down? are the shredded or burnt or are they able to use them for paper pulp or anything else ?


----------



## lakeyriver (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes it's a sad site to see especially if you are a camper at these particular campgrounds.I promise you ,once everyone see's the sheer destruction of all the shade and wind altering tree's in both grounds ,as if the rygards and oakes clan's have went in and completely or near completely wiped them out,you will not have to make reservations up in area a&b the rv and trailer pull through area's weeks or months ahead of time.I'm not lying when I say you will not even recognize hueston woods campground areas if you are familiar with them.I hope everyone that brings a tent camping there this year has a shelter canopy also cause your gonna be in direct sunlight(such a travesty)you just wonder if it really was all necessary.Gonna try to upload a small clip ran out of gigs or woulda taken more.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

lakeyriver said:


> .......you just wonder if it really was all necessary.Gonna try to upload a small clip ran out of gigs or woulda taken more.


I know its hard for people to see these huge ash trees that are still standing and look healthy and not understand that they are dying. The larvae of the EAB basically eats the area between the bark and the hard wood. This prevents the tree from getting water and nutrients and kills the tree where it stands. While i'm sure its costing a fortune for the state to cut them all down, its probably more of an insurance issue. I'm sure there's a million lawyers who would be willing to sue the state if a huge dead ash branch feel on a tent full of kids.


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

I had to cut down 8-10 ashes in my backyard due to ash borer.
Good thing ash makes good firewood.


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

As for the longhorn asian beetle goes - these bugs are bad news.
Keep an eye out for them when you fish East Fork.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/health/asianlonghorned/tabid/5197/Default.aspx


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lets the bug run its course then replant?


----------

